# My review of the Inkbird waterproof instant read thermometer IHT-1P.



## Steve H (Nov 1, 2019)

Our friends at InkBird invited me to try out and review their new "Inkbird waterproof instant read thermometer IHT-1P.

It arrived in a nice, reusable foam padded box. But, knowing me. I'll be looking for a case to put it in.






In the box there is a short usb charging cord. This thermometer has a built in rechargable 250mAh Li-battery.
The battery has a claimed 11 hour use before a recharge is required.
An instruction sheet on how to calibrate to -5 to +5 degrees if required. Or to give you a offset in higher elevations.
I tried the calibration feature. And it works great. And is easy to do.
At first glance. The device is well made. When opening the probe. It comes on instantly. And the orange back light is cool!





The thermometer is made from plastic. And even though I have large hands. It isn't too small to hold with no problem.





Just by touching the probe with your fingers it responds quickly. Just as fast as another, more expensive thermometer I have.

Now, on to the real test, Just how acurite is it.
I used the old fashioned ice batch and boiling water method. At both 32 and 212 degrees. The Inkbird was dead on.











I would have been pleased with 1-2 degrees swing. But .5 to .7 is more then acceptable. And it went from room temperature to these temperatures very quickly.
In closing. I would recommend this thermometer. It has great features and should prove to be a good, reliable thermometer.
And I'm rating it at a 9/10.

Pros:
Good price.
Can be calibrated easily.
Very fast measurements.
Nice bright orange back light. Easy to read.
Built in battery. With a 11 hour life between charges.

Cons:
The probe is a bit tough to open. But it'll probably loosen up a bit over time. But it isn't a bad thing.
With it being firm like this. You shouldn't have to worry about it trying to close while inserting in into what you are measuring.
The display doesn't auto rotate. Not a deal breaker by any means for me. Just pointing it out.
Here is this listing on Amazon:
And now it is 30% OFF!!!!


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2019)

Steve nice report,sounds well made being that tight
Richie


----------



## forktender (Nov 1, 2019)

InkBird has been awesome too me.
I push their products every chance I get. I know I have sold at least 20 remote and instant reads for them by talking them up to friends and family at cook outs and get togethers.

Nice write up and review Steve'O.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 1, 2019)

forktender said:


> InkBird has been awesome too me.
> I push their products every chance I get. I know I have sold at least 20 remote and instant reads for them by talking them up to friends and family at cook outs and get togethers.
> 
> Nice write up and review Steve'O.



Thanks! I also recommend their products as well. I do have a few of their items already.


----------



## forktender (Nov 1, 2019)

tropics said:


> Steve nice report,sounds well made being that tight
> Richie


I've noticed the tightness on my I.B. instant reads when they were new, after some use they will loosen up to the perfect tension, at least mine did.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you Steve, Great review!!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Thank you Steve, Great review!!



That was my pleasure. This is really a good thermometer.


----------



## xray (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for the review Steve, didn’t know inkbird had instant read thermometers. I’m more than happy with the RF remote unit.

I left my javelin instant read too close to the grill and the back half melted away. Time for a new one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2019)

Great job on the review Steve I just received one today to do a review on.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Nov 4, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great job on the review Steve I just received one today to do a review on.
> 
> Warren



Thank you. That was how I got this one as well. Pretty nice of them to want to get my opinion on one of their products.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for the like Steve it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2019)

I picked one of these up recently because I like the idea of being able to recharge the unit and not having to worry about buying batteries. It is accurate, a bit larger than my other instant (javelin) therms.  It performs on par with the rest of the units I have. 

I do have two minor complaints. 

I wish they'd incorporate the charger into the unit so you don't have to rely on a cord. Cords are easy to loose, forget to take with you, and tend to die before the device. Being able to just plug the unit into a usb outlet would be a big improvement. 

Second issue I have is that the magnet for some reason isn't strong enough in mine. If I attach it to a vertical surface it slides down until it hits something below it. I guess this could be a plus if you wanted to have therm races on the face of the smoker to kill time during long cooks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 30, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I picked one of these up recently because I like the idea of being able to recharge the unit and not having to worry about buying batteries. It is accurate, a bit larger than my other instant (javelin) therms.  It performs on par with the rest of the units I have.
> 
> I do have two minor complaints.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Thank you for the awesome feedback!We will try our best to provide better product.
Happy New Year!

Miya


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2019)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I picked one of these up recently because I like the idea of being able to recharge the unit and not having to worry about buying batteries. It is accurate, a bit larger than my other instant (javelin) therms.  It performs on par with the rest of the units I have.
> 
> I do have two minor complaints.
> 
> ...



Can't speak for the charging thing.
But mine will slide down on my "stainless" steel fridge. But not on my metal smoker.


----------

